# Star Fruit and fish?



## Chile Chef (Nov 15, 2009)

I've also found a fish recipe using star fruit, but they don't tell you ow long to cook the fish.


So does anyone have any recipes for starfruit & fish?

I'm using talapia fish.


----------



## CharlieD (Nov 15, 2009)

What kind of fish the recipe calls for?


----------



## GB (Nov 15, 2009)

You could go very simple and just salt and pepper the fish, then lay thin slices of star fruit over and bake until the fish is done. Went you can stick a fork into the fish and it flakes apart then it is done.


----------



## Chile Chef (Nov 15, 2009)

CharlieD said:


> What kind of fish the recipe calls for?


It didn't say, Let me dig threw my recipe data base and post it. 

This way you guys & gals can see it.


----------



## Chile Chef (Nov 15, 2009)

*Baked Fish Fillets With Star Fruit*

2 tablespoons softened butter
2 fairly lean fish fillets, about 1/2 pound each, about 1/2 inch thick
salt and white pepper to taste
2 very small star fruit
lime juice to taste

Preheat oven to 450F. Select a baking dish to hold fillets in a single layer. Spread a little less than half the butter in the dish. Set fillets on butter. Add salt and pepper. Cut off star fruit tips. Slice fruit thin; arrange on fish. Dot with remaining butter. Taste star fruit; if rather sweet, sprinkle with a healthy dose of lime juice; if tart, a smaller amount. Bake for about 8 minutes, until fish just becomes opaque in the center. It will continue to bake in the dish, so do not overcook. Serve at once.

I've also decided to cook more with fruits and veggies, the more exotic they are the better. ( since I have to be on a diet I'm at least going to cook the way I want too but with out the salt. 


And here's the link for the starfruit recipes
http://www.nikibone.com/recipe/fruit/starfruit.html


----------



## Chile Chef (Nov 15, 2009)

GB said:


> You could go very simple and just salt and pepper the fish, then lay thin slices of star fruit over and bake until the fish is done. Went you can stick a fork into the fish and it flakes apart then it is done.


Thank you GB, I forgot I could use the K.I.S.S rule


----------



## CharlieD (Nov 15, 2009)

I'd say filet of tilapia or flounder would work nicely with this recipe. Either one of the fish doesn't have strong favor, so it will pull on the flavor you are trying to add, star fruit in this case. And 8 minutes might be just enough.


----------



## Chile Chef (Nov 15, 2009)

Thank you Charlie, I'm going to try that tomorrow for Dinner.


----------



## CharlieD (Nov 15, 2009)

Just make sure the fish is cooked before taking out of oven.


----------



## Chile Chef (Nov 15, 2009)

CharlieD said:


> Just make sure the fish is cooked before taking out of oven.


Awe darn it, I was going to go and do the Les Stroud thing 


That would be eating it raw right out of the river :P


----------



## CharlieD (Nov 16, 2009)

hey give a russian guy a brake, my english is not so good, and my pc doesn't type very well, i meant to say make sure it is cooked thru.


----------



## Chile Chef (Nov 16, 2009)

CharlieD said:


> hey give a russian guy a brake, my english is not so good, and my pc doesn't type very well, i meant to say make sure it is cooked thru.


it's cool man. I didn't mean that remark int hat tone. Anyways I'm going to do the starfish Fish recipe tomorrow night for dinner.


----------



## CharlieD (Nov 16, 2009)

I know, I know you were joking, it's cool. ;0


----------



## Chile Chef (Nov 18, 2009)

Un - done fish





Done fish


----------



## ErikC (Nov 19, 2009)

I love roasting pineapple chunks...does star fruit react as well in a roasting environment? It seems so delicate to me...


----------



## Chile Chef (Nov 19, 2009)

ErikC said:


> I love roasting pineapple chunks...does star fruit react as well in a roasting environment? It seems so delicate to me...


It did, and it sweetened up the onion & green pepper. 

You should give it a try.


----------



## GB (Nov 19, 2009)

ErikC said:


> I love roasting pineapple chunks...does star fruit react as well in a roasting environment? It seems so delicate to me...


Delicate is not a word I would normally associate with star fruit. The outer skin is fairly tough so it can hold together well.


----------



## Chile Chef (Nov 20, 2009)

I think I'm aleric to Star fruit, The first night I had a few bites I was itching every where, The second night I had star fruit I had the runs, And the very last night I had star fruit with my fish I had the itches all over and my whole body was red as a stop light. 

So I don't know if I want to try star fruit again.


----------



## Wyogal (Nov 20, 2009)

ummm, nope, wouldn't eat it again. surprised you did, I would have stopped eating it after the first night and definitely after the second night, but to try it again a third time?????


----------



## Chile Chef (Nov 20, 2009)

Wyogal said:


> ummm, nope, wouldn't eat it again. surprised you did, I would have stopped eating it after the first night and definitely after the second night, but to try it again a third time?????


Well the first night I tried it, I thought I was having my normal runs, I have a sensitive stumic so I thought I was just sensitivity issue. So that's the reason I tried the stuff 3 different times. But if its all natural I shouldn't have any reactions what so ever right?


----------



## Wyogal (Nov 20, 2009)

OMG


----------

